# Computer users!!! FUCK MICROSOFT!! FREEGEEK (Vancouver BC, and Portland!)



## dirtyfacedan (Aug 17, 2008)

I have just started using XUbuntu (linux operating system) on my old slow ex-cop laptop.
This system is the shit! It runs better on this old toughbook...and it's FREE!!! FREE!!! No fucking corporate rule!! It's easier to use than Windows anything. No damn wireless drivers to load, nothing! it has a built in torrent (yarr!) client, and Firefox!Bbuilt in photo software (Gimp!). I was hooked into this by Vancouver Freegeek...a great computer recycling collective in Vancouver BC. I gave them one of my old pig laptops I bought from a really cool old chinese guy in surrey BC..where he got them from, i guess auction. Anyways...THERE IS A FREEGEEK IN PORTLAND AS WELL, in fact, the portland collective is where Vancouver BC came from...so i have heard. Well...fine folks, and some DIRT CHEAP HARDWARE, working computers on the cheap, laptops too!!!! get the word out! as thier motto says.."helping the needy get nerdy!". Well, ya, I like to hold my own, and not be needy as much as i can..but damn...this place IS THE SHIT!!


----------



## dirtbag (Aug 22, 2008)

Ubuntu is even better than Xubuntu. Was never a fan of Kubuntu.

I've run some real crap machines at some lightning speeds with Damn Small Linux. Which is a version of Linux that the entire operating system is 50mb. But you have to know Linux code and whatnot to run that system. With Ubuntu and its spinoffs you don't.

But yeah. Great operating system.


----------

